

Ask HN: What is the one thing you are afraid of doing in 2015? - read

(And perhaps more importantly, why?)
======
hkarthik
Moving to the Bay Area. It's come up quite a bit over the past few years due
to the opportunities out there, but with the housing cost and all the talk of
a crash being imminent, it seems like an exceedingly bad time to go for it.

------
dandrews
Quitting the secure and high-paying Day Job and freelance doing dog knows what
at uncertain rates. I'm older than most of you here on HN, and retirement is
ever on my mind. It's hard to go all-in on a dream at this stage of my life.

------
jarnix
Answering on HN because you have to be serious and never criticize and be pro
american and enjoy everything including the latest trends and every project
that makes it to the front page.

~~~
clooney
HN does suck, I'll give you that, but until something substantially better
comes along I'll probably stick around.

------
critique
posting on fb

